# How much $$ do the hunting "pro's" make?



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm no expert, but I doubt it's anywhere near that much. They get their equipment and gear for free. They probably don't have to pay for their hunts or the travel expenses, but that's probably about the end of it.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

scottland said:


> I'm no expert, but I doubt it's anywhere near that much. They get their equipment and gear for free. They probably don't have to pay for their hunts or the travel expenses, but that's probably about the end of it.


But I would think they have to make enough to make a living. Not many jobs allow you to take that much time off.:wink:
I'd bet they make much more than some working class people do.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I bet you some of them get some good change!

Nugent doesnt do much if he isnt getting paid.
Waddel could leave Realtree and Hoyt and someone would pick him up in a second.

The everage Joe probably dosnt make much But the big Names are probably getting some great dollars.


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

This is a guess. I would say at least $50k. Just think of all the things they advertise. Targets, bows, arrows, camo,scents, broadheads, atv's, jerky, optics, trucks. ect. I would think they get a check for each one of these items.


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm sure this does not apply to all hunting shows, but I know personally folks that are on two hunting shows and the common practice in the industry is that the people on the show pay for their own filming, production, etc. of the shows and then the often have to pay more for the right to have the show on TV hoping to be able to leverage more endorsements from the exposure. The whole idea is that you might be able to end up in the black by getting enough endorsement money to cover your hunting and film production expenses. This obviously applies to the smaller independant shows and not to the real big timers. The point is that most of the shows are just regular foks who like hunting and have chosen to try and scrape by on a razor thin margin to live the life they love.

Matt


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

flntknp17 said:


> I'm sure this does not apply to all hunting shows, but I know personally folks that are on two hunting shows and the common practice in the industry is that the people on the show pay for their own filming, production, etc. of the shows and then the often have to pay more for the right to have the show on TV hoping to be able to leverage more endorsements from the exposure. The whole idea is that you might be able to end up in the black by getting enough endorsement money to cover your hunting and film production expenses. This obviously applies to the smaller independant shows and not to the real big timers. The point is that most of the shows are just regular foks who like hunting and have chosen to try and scrape by on a razor thin margin to live the life they love.
> 
> Matt


I would guess this is pretty accurate and how most started out in the business.


----------



## HuntNXS (Jan 3, 2006)

It really depends on what person your talking about. Wadell, Blanton, etc make a very nice living, 6 figures. 

We sponsor numerous TV shows. Depending on what show, popularity etc, dictates the price.


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

I would imagine the big names are making 6 figures or more. Think about it, Lee & Tiffany have their own TV show, sponsors, commercial deals etc. Mathews may give they free bows, but free bows doesn't pay for acreage, a mortgage, farm equipment, seed, etc etc etc.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

I know someone that is a pro-staffer for a major waterfowling company and stars in their videos. He get's a set amount of money at the beginning of each season and they tell him go hunt til it runs out. It's up to him to spend as much of that money as he needs to get enough on film to make a good video. He's definitely not rolling in the dough but he gets to hunt a large portion of the year mostly on someone else's dime.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

No where near as much as you think!


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

I know from a credible source that Zumbo never in his life had two nickels to scrape together. He made just enough to buy his little ranch and hunt for a living, but that was it. And he was one of the top names for many years.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

first you have to break it down to the person...Waddell is just a hunting TV host...Drury's have their own video producing company...Chuck Adams is a writer who still writes books and for magazines.

Waddell would make his money on his contracts with Realtree.

Drurys make money on their videos and their contracts through Hoyt (now PSE).

Chuck Adams makes his money with appearences, books, articles, and promotional contracts.

everyone is different....but i would say they are making enough money to do what they love for a living and not be collecting welfare. 

i just hope people dont think it is easy money...these guys are gone from their families for months and it is a very cut-throat stressful business.


----------



## Holzy (Aug 5, 2004)

I wouldn't be married to my wife if I lived the life these guys do. Plus, in reality, I love my kids and love being with them. I love to hunt as well but my kids and family come first. Hunting for 3 straight months all over the country wouldn't be high on my priority list (and I LOVE to hunt).


----------



## bostoned (May 4, 2006)

*$$$*

I bet you would be surprised at what they make. I would imagine that a guy like Waddell makes a base salary for being the host of "Roadtrips". Then he probably gets a couple points on the endorsement money. That makes him invested in the success of the show so he will get out there and promote the show. Then he proabably gets a chunk of cash for using certain products. Yeah, hoyt may give him a bow to shoot but I guarantee they are paying him to use that product too. If all it cost was a bow or two a season you'd see these guys shooting whatever, but when the $$ comes into play only the big boys (hoyt and matthews) can compete.

I bet those guys on the more popular syndicated shows (on outdoor channel, versus, espn) make a little over 6 figures a year. Keep in mind that they have to travel all over the country and don't have a stable home life during the season b/c they are all over the country for their shows...and that costs money.

I bet Waddell makes $100,000 to $125,000 a year plus free products and free hunting.


----------



## BoKat (Oct 23, 2006)

I have no idea what these hosts make - however, I am shocked with some of the low figures being thrown around here - I would have thought Waddell, Greg Miller, etc - would be well into the 6 figures.....guess I'll stay where I am!!:darkbeer:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Holzy said:


> I wouldn't be married to my wife if I lived the life these guys do. Plus, in reality, I love my kids and love being with them. I love to hunt as well but my kids and family come first. Hunting for 3 straight months all over the country wouldn't be high on my priority list (and I LOVE to hunt).


Its not bad at all. Try going to the middle east for 4-12 months These guys hunt 3 months a yr big whoop they come home some during that time and can be reached whenever plus their freakin hunting places that all but garuntee you a shot at a monster. Sounds like a dream too me. I just hope they got a good retirement plan:tongue:


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

I doubt there are many making six figures. I persoanlly know one of the vetrans who doesn't have a show anymore but he isn't what I would call wealthy. Still getting paid to do "your thing" is worth a bit in itself. Forget any kind of family life though as they are on the road a lot!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

txcookie said:


> Its not bad at all. Try going to the middle east for 4-12 months These guys hunt 3 months a yr big whoop they come home some during that time and can be reached whenever plus their freakin hunting places that all but garuntee you a shot at a monster. Sounds like a dream too me. I just hope they got a good retirement plan:tongue:


Ditto! I'd say they better be stockpiling it though. TV land can be cruel, here today, gone tomorrow! Always looking for the next best thing.

Mark and Terry Drury have been the real smart ones though. They've set up these little competitions with these Team(whereever) and used them to acquire a ton of footage, all the while advertising "said" product. A seasons worth of footage from various teams all to win a free trip that is probably donated just for the exposure. The Drury's are the real winners! Ingeniuous marketing, thats for sure!


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

The money is probably more in producing. You hardly see David Blanton on screen anymore, but there's his name right under the "Executive Producer" credit.

I'm willing to bet a lot of these guys you see make just a little bit of money for doing it. Look at Drury's website, they have a on of people filming for them, and most of them have a "real" job. 

Let's not forget, Mark sold MAD Calls to Flambeau, and still hocks their stuff. What a great gig! He earned his way to where he is, and sold for probably a BIG chunk of change.


----------



## LimbHanger (Jan 27, 2003)

Scrape Juice hit the nail on the head!

The "Pro Hunters" aren't making what you guys are giving them credit for. Just about every "Pro Hunter" has another buisness on the side. Alot of them in recent years have started using their names pushing real estate.


----------



## jms375 (Jul 29, 2007)

txcookie said:


> I bet you some of them get some good change!
> 
> Nugent doesnt do much if he isnt getting paid.
> Waddel could leave Realtree and Hoyt and someone would pick him up in a second.
> ...


I beleive Waddel left realtree last I heard, he's still contracted to do Roadtrips I beleive. Somewhere I read it was so he could do endorsements. I am sure some of these guys are doing pretty well off their endorsements.


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

Food for Thought. I read to be a sponsor on the primos hunting videos the sponsor would have to donate a minimum $75,000+ depending on what magnitude the product to Primos to be a sponsor. The average sponsors these guys have is 10 - 14 sponsors. That calculates to well over a million. Not to mention endorsements with commercials, video kick backs, commision on the calls they make, sport show appearances, and some others. I think anyone who is in the elite staff of pro hunters are making some serious coin!!!

My guess is anywhere from 150K- 200K (With Endorsements from Quality Sponsors) and for the big gunners like Waddell, Will Primos (Who Sold), Mark and Terry Drury, Stan Potts, Bill Jordan, Jackie Bushman and a couple others it is much higher!!! If you think they aren't making that kind of dough your kidding yourself.

The old school guys never hit that mark, not even close. But today with all the big add campains, commercials, and videos there is some serious money floating around if you can get your name out there and be on top.

Look at Realtree Outdoors, That company is worth a boat load!!!! I'll bet its over 100 million dollar company, I don't have a clue, but its alot!

Hey Guys Its 2007 not the 1980's anymore.

How much do you think the "Block Party got for that commercial" I'll take a stab at 15k a piece per person who is seen on that commercial. And if they got commission on the sale of the product for endorising it, it is a heck of alot higher......... Thats one add. Fellas open your eyes the hunting industry is getting to a yearly billion dollar industry each year and it is driven by "Hunting Pros"!!!!!!!


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

scottland said:


> I'm no expert, but I doubt it's anywhere near that much. They get their equipment and gear for free. They probably don't have to pay for their hunts or the travel expenses, but that's probably about the end of it.



LOL wow this is a joke!!! You think Waddell gets a few free bows and hunts per year and thats it? I would say Waddell probably makes $500,000+ a year plus all the perks.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Seriously people 200,000 per year is not a lot of money anymore. The hunting industry is an industry that produces billions of dollars in revenue each year. To think someone who is on a Major TV network is making 50k a year is a complete joke! No name people make over $50,000 for doing tooth paste commercials these days.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

never.

I highly doubt anyone in the industry is making a half million dollars off TV unless you own a production company like the Druy's or Roadtrips and then you have to divide that income between the staff.

for the most part, sponsorhsips are sold and that pays for a good chunk of the income. You have to pay to be on TV so someone has to pay for it.

If a company or mfg. pays a production company so they're a sponsor, I don't think they have to pay the host also. The production company has to pay the host. If they paid twice it would be like double dipping, where the company pays twice for their products to be featured. doubt that's how it is.

I would say for the most part, and I don't know the facts, most big name TV celebrities are making between 70 and 100,000 plus all their expenses are paid.



bcowette said:


> LOL wow this is a joke!!! You think Waddell gets a few free bows and hunts per year and thats it? I would say Waddell probably makes $500,000+ a year plus all the perks.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

You have to have the gift of gab, and pimp a lot of stuff to make $50.00. The upper tier people make ok money, the lower tier people fight for scraps.


----------



## 7mag_Jake (Sep 18, 2007)

*Well*

Lee Lakawsky of Getting Close with his (FINE!!!:wink::zip wife has like 3 multi thousand acre farms. Jim schokey has a place in alaska where oyu can fly acrooss for 2.5 hours and not be at then end of his property


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

I can not comment on the other "Pro Hunters" but I can tell you that Michael Waddel & David Blanton get paid VERY well by the boss man Bill Jordan! They get a large kick back on profit sharing over & beyond their salary from Realtree .Then they get additional $$ from advertising,endorsements,appearances,etc etc


Think about it,They are the bread & butter for Realtree..Bill takes VERY good care of his boys! I'd venture to say they each get 200k a year plus..I have said this before and I'll say it again,Realtree is on just about EVERYTHING now when ou walk in Bass Pro,Dicks,etc etc.Bill Jordan is the Bill Gates of Archery! :wink:


----------



## Jorge VA (Oct 25, 2006)

*Higher*

One thing I've learned....once you make more money, you start to realize that there are a whole bunch of people making more. Your ideas of what is a lot of money are directly tied to how much you make.

These guys we're talking about are HOUSEHOLD NAMES. There's no chance that the popular guys make less than 1 mil. Much higher in some cases. There are a lot of people out there RAKING it in, you just don't realize it.


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

The Guardian said:


> Bill Jordan is the Bill Gates of Archery! :wink:


You mean he steals other people's ideas and then capitalizes on it??


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

PSEGuy said:


> You mean he steals other people's ideas and then capitalizes on it??




LOL -no not in that respect ! Ultimately what I am getting at is this.With every new computer that hits the retail shelves -Microsoft adds their goodies before such time & Gates gets his BIG cut.Bill Jordan does the same thing-he adds his fancy camo to just about every hunting item before it is circulated!:wink:



Steve


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

All pro means is they get paid. This doesnt make them great hunters. It takes money to make money. All the pro hunters I have seen had it ($) before they were on T.V. and making more $. David Morris, Jeff Foxworthy, Huntley, Primos....etc.


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

Just because they get "X" amount of money from sponsor for the show doesn't mean they actually keep that amount. Send an email to The Outdoor Channel and inquire how much it costs to get "your" new show on tv for 13 weeks. Most of that money goes to pay for the tv rights, editing, producing, etc... Now i bet Drury's and Realtree guys make a nice check since they do it all themselves but most folks are not making that kind of money ($500,000). Seriously !!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

kc outdoorsman said:


> Just because they get "X" amount of money from sponsor for the show doesn't mean they actually keep that amount. Send an email to The Outdoor Channel and inquire how much it costs to get "your" new show on tv for 13 weeks. Most of that money goes to pay for the tv rights, editing, producing, etc... Now i bet Drury's and Realtree guys make a nice check since they do it all themselves but most folks are not making that kind of money ($500,000). Seriously !!


Good post. Realtree is a company unto its own and throwing it in with other tv shows isn't apples to apples. Their money is from the camo, not the tv shows. 

You guys really need to consider that shows pay for slots on the Outdoor Channel, not the other way around. Throw in salaries for editing, graphics, camera operators...expenses like cameras, editing stations, etc. and the cost of production can be very high. Yes, those things can be subcontracted, but still are expenses.

That $75,000 cost for advertising on Primos is most likely bogus. Half that or less is more realistic for a full year. I have never inquired into their rates, but that is my educated opinion.

Bottom line...the whole outdoor tv thing is not the cash cow many of you think.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

I believe Tom Miranda once said about his trapping videos, He knew there was a market for videos when he sold 100,000 copies in a year.I think its where they make their money and 200-400 would not be out of the ? for the big names in video making


----------



## Redemption (Jul 18, 2007)

> Bill Jordan is the Bill Gates of Archery!


But his camo still sucks compared to Mothwing and MossyOak!


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

Haha they are millionaires- after the pros read this thread and laugh their butts off. Then they are going to go sit on their golden toliet and wipe with $100 bills.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 1, 2007)

I got a chance to talk to David Blanton and the question actually came up. (I was pretty curious myself so I just asked what a pro hunter could make) He said that the bigger named guys out there make well into the 6 figure range. Not sure what that means exactly but it's atleast 100 grand! More than I make. LOL!


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Lets not forget appearance fees.:wink: Waddell just signed a HUGE contract with Gander Mtn. Add the residuals from the video industry and you can bet he's loving the $$ from his occupation. Not sure how he feels about being on the road 9 months out of the year though.


----------



## Rancho Loco (Jul 11, 2006)

Money changes everything.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

*Wadell*

Whatever Wadell makes is worth it I think. That guy is frickin hilarious, roadtrips sunday night had me laughing, which doesn't happen very often watching hunting shows.


----------



## mozy (Sep 21, 2006)

Lakosky's make a good chunk I would imagine. Look at their house. On top of that, there was an episode where Tiffany said they had 72 food plots to plant, which was around 370 acres. IN FOOD PLOTS!!! They must make good money, because have that kind of cash into food plots is rediculous. They have crop land and wooded land on top of that, I'm guessing in the thousands of acres. I'm guessing the land that they buy is some pretty prime Iowa hunting land...not cheap. IDK what they make, but I'm guessing the big names are making well over 100,000 a year. Hell, Blanton had a video of him showing off some of his mounts in his house on realtree.com, that house looked NICE, not something any old joe shmoe could afford. I'll try find the video and post it.


----------



## SJG4 (Feb 5, 2007)

This was interesting...I shared bear camp in Ontario this Sept. with a pro hunter from Born to Hunt tv show. Lee and Tiffany for example were getting paid 60,000 each from Scent-lok for their show Gettin Close. Now, that's just the show I guess, so who knows how much other endorsements are bringing in. I guess they also just signed a deal with ESPN for a show with them and that is worth 1million acording to this pro hunter I talked with. He is actually good friends with the Lakoskys. I tend to believe what he was telling me. Seemed really down to earth and was a heck of a nice guy! Oh ya, Bill Jordan pulls in somewhere around 500 million annually. Believe it! He broke down for me some of the royalties he gets for his camo which we all know is just about on every piece of equipment or clothing you could ever buy. It's incredible!


----------



## mozy (Sep 21, 2006)

All right, here it is. It's the first video that says "Trophy Time." Looks like a pretty nice house to me. He also has a more recent video of him in his pool room. 
http://www.realtree.com/blanton/2007/09/its-trophy-posting-time.html


----------



## arkhillbilly (Apr 17, 2005)

Just think, they all make that money because you all buy the scentlok camo suits and videos of them shooting up on semi-tame deer.

Like old P.T. said, "a sucker is born every minute".

And I bet there aren't 3 of the big names that are any better, or as good of hunters as us no-names on this board.


----------



## mozy (Sep 21, 2006)

arkhillbilly said:


> Just think, they all make that money because you all buy the scentlok camo suits and videos of them shooting up on semi-tame deer.
> 
> Like old P.T. said, "a sucker is born every minute".
> 
> And I bet there aren't 3 of the big names that are any better, or as good of hunters as us no-names on this board.


That's very true, but there is one key difference: they pursued a career that most of us assume is impossible to acquire. I'll graduate from college in two years with a Entrepreneurship major, one of the careers I've thought about is one just like theirs'. Got to work for it though.


----------



## slow-bow (Jan 4, 2007)

arkhillbilly said:


> Just think, they all make that money because you all buy the scentlok camo suits and videos of them shooting up on semi-tame deer.
> 
> Like old P.T. said, "a sucker is born every minute".
> 
> And I bet there aren't 3 of the big names that are any better, or as good of hunters as us no-names on this board.


Maybe a little smarter, though. Ya' think?


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

arkhillbilly said:


> Just think, they all make that money because you all buy the scentlok camo suits and videos of them shooting up on semi-tame deer.
> 
> Like old P.T. said, "a sucker is born every minute".
> 
> And I bet there aren't 3 of the big names that are any better, or as good of hunters as us no-names on this board.



Nobody is keeping you from achieving the same dream if that is your goal. Don't hate them for what they make or what some "think" they make. In 1986 Bill Jordan had a dream and a vision and look where that gentlemen is at now? He took huge risks. Risks that some would never imagine but it paid off. So give him and others the credit they deserve, they didn't sit back and wait for it to happen they pushed forward and are living their dreams.

Its all about what drives you and these people have the drive. Does not matter to me if they make $1.00 or 1 million dollars. Does not affect my life at all, good for them as I am living my dream and everyone should try to live theres!!


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

about a hundred dollars


----------



## myrmidon (Aug 24, 2005)

Does anybody really care what they make?


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2003)

To steal a line from Will Primos, "This aint Hollywood!"
A show producer can make a decent living, but the money is in the products you sell.
Field producers are usually subcontractors, and bear their own expenses.
Most of the numbers I am seeing in this thread are way off!

You wouldn't want to quit your regular job to give it a go, if you know what I mean!

And, sponsorship packages run from about $10K to $50K per year depending on whose show, and what network you are on....
That money has to go toward production cost, not in your pocket.
Endorsements are not at all like Pro Sports...

Most of the folks I know are going to be working for a while longer!


----------



## ruchak (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm sure they don't make too much. After all nobody makes any money in the outdoor industry. Anyone involved in the industry is in it strictly for the love of hunting.


----------



## buckhunter2054 (Aug 3, 2005)

Last year at the MN Deer Classic Pat Reeves was there and he said that the TV stations don't pay them anything. They have to pay to have their shows put on the air. The sponsers are the ones who pay for everything. Like someone said the guys that hunt might not get paid a butt load of money but, I'm sure all the hunts they do are free.


----------



## MarinePride (Dec 4, 2005)

The fact is that every time you buy a name brand hunting product you are putting money in the pocket of these people. Is that good or bad? That's up to you. Look at any bowhunting mag and you see that Mathews dominates, with multi page ads. These ads cost thousands of dollars and they are usually endorsed by someone who has a hunting show. When you buy a Mathews bow for over $800 YOU are paying a percentage of their salaries. Another example is that ridiculous "Block Party" commercial. Did you ever price one of those things? Totally outrageous in my opinion. I refuse to participate and I don't buy the latest and greatest stuff. The stuff I do buy, I intend to keep for many years. Just my thoughts, but you all probably work too many hours at a job you probably don't really care for. Think long and hard how you spend that money and whose pocket it goes into.
:darkbeer:


----------



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2003)

Or just enjoy life, and don't be a miser!


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Keep in mind too that there are additional non-hunting profits for those pro hunters that have large amounts of farm land here in the upper midwest. 

Example: 500 acres tilled ground x 200 Bu./acre x $3.60 Bu. for corn = $360,000 less operating costs. You get ther point........some of these folks have lots more land than this and if they own the land outright (like some do) than there is a fait profit to be made in addition to hunting.

Matt


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

They make their $$ from endorsements, appearances and the like. Advertising money from show sponsors. Hoyt and big sponsors pay them something to shoot and brag on their equipment. I'll bet its not as much money as you think.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

flntknp17 said:


> Keep in mind too that there are additional non-hunting profits for those pro hunters that have large amounts of farm land here in the upper midwest.
> 
> Example: 500 acres tilled ground x 200 Bu./acre x $3.60 Bu. for corn = $360,000 less operating costs. You get ther point........some of these folks have lots more land than this and if they own the land outright (like some do) than there is a fait profit to be made in addition to hunting.
> 
> Matt


You better have the absolute BEST soil there is, combined with the PERFECT growing season, and very little crop damage from deer, turkeys, and raccoons to ever yield 200 bushels per acre. It is possible, but very, very rare. 160 bu/acre is a high yield number.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't know what the going rate is but back in the late 90s I had an offer to make videos for a company. Their offer to me was they would pay all expenses, provide transportation ( a truck to drive) and line up some hunts. They offered to pay me $36,000 a year and I also had to do promotional tours at hunting shows to promote equipment and the videos. That wasn't for me though. I like to hunt for fun with my buddies and go where and when I want to not go with whoever they send you out with when they want you to go. I told them thanks but no thanks. Also at that I figured I would be making about 2 dollars an hour


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Big Country...........maybe 160 per acre is average in PA...........but thats why Iowa is #1 in corn production, because we DO have the perfect soil. Good farmland near us is selling around $5000/acre because of 200+ bushels per acre averages. Local farmers here get certificates and such for 200, 225, 250 per acre averages.

Its also why we grow the biggest whitetails and they all want to hunt here.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

All I have to say is wal-mart and real tree videos!!!!! Not to mention the othe outdoor shops like ---The big boys of hunting Bass pro- cabelas - dicks -gander mt-plus many many more .HUMMMMMMMMMMM howmuch for a DVD ? $15.00 or more ? how many Millions is that ?

Plus the Drury boys videos ???? and a dozen others come to mind! I would say most of the top 50 hunters will never have to punch a time clock ever the rest of thier lives!


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

Tiffany Lokosky was mention.....isn't she still working as a flight attendant?.....also video's are mentioned. I personally know many musicians and you may pay 15 bucks for a cd, however they get 50-60 cents of that 15 bucks


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

SJG4 said:


> This was interesting...I shared bear camp in Ontario this Sept. with a pro hunter from Born to Hunt tv show. Lee and Tiffany for example were getting paid 60,000 each from Scent-lok for their show Gettin Close. Now, that's just the show I guess, so who knows how much other endorsements are bringing in. I guess they also just signed a deal with ESPN for a show with them and that is worth 1million acording to this pro hunter I talked with. He is actually good friends with the Lakoskys. I tend to believe what he was telling me. Seemed really down to earth and was a heck of a nice guy! Oh ya, Bill Jordan pulls in somewhere around 500 million annually. Believe it! He broke down for me some of the royalties he gets for his camo which we all know is just about on every piece of equipment or clothing you could ever buy. It's incredible!


Lee and Tiffany's show is one of the best on tv, so I am not bashing them. However, it costs a ton of money for them or anyone else to get their tv show on outdoor channel....that money that they are paid by scent lock goes toward buying their time on the outdoor channel...most of it doesn't go in their pockets. 

I think that for every Waddel, Blanton....there are dozens of others who are barely making a living. If it costs 50g to get a show on outdoor channel, plus travel, filming, production costs.....it takes a heck of a lot of sponsors to pay for everything and they are just left with the change.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Apparently You have not payed attention to the size of the farms that they own or the hundreds of thousands of dollars of tractors ,trucks, combines or their little bitty hunting lodge that i am guessing is about 4000 sq ft please being a fan dose not make you thier spokes person ,Yes she was a flight attendant but you can not take 3 months of to hunt and go back to work that is why its called work it has a time clock and bosses!


----------



## OakHaven (Jul 8, 2005)

If you have a show on the Outdoor Channel or VS your time slot is going to cost you somewhere between 250-500K for 13 episodes. ESPN is over a million for the time slot. The show sells sponsorships to cover the cost. Outfitters provide the hunts at no cost, so long as they get plugged during the airing. The travel,film crew and production is part of the cost. 

If you look just at the host of the shows, who is not owner, ie Waddell, Lee and Tiff, Stan Potts, Greg Miller, etc. They are getting paid by the producers a salary. Then they will use the sponsor products, but some have personal service contracts with the products who pay them appearance fees, production (Film and Print) days, etc. They should have bonus program if a DVD sells a certian amount. I would say for those guys... they are bringing home 150-500 K a year.

Jordan, Primos, Drury, Knight and Hale, Hass, -- Just off DVD sales and Show Sponsorships ..not including product revenue I will go out on a limb and say they are getting 1.0 mm plus.

The lower teir shows or "Non Stars" of bigger shows I would say run from just getting to go on free hunts to making 30 to 50K a year. hard to say.

I bet you anything though the big guys have worked hard to get where they are and are making good money.

Paul


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

It dosen't take a rocket scientist to do the math, just about all of them have bought their own ranches or multiple farms, farming tracters to put in their food plots, big houses to keep momma happy while their gone so much, you just don't do all that on 50k a year!


----------

